# where did we come from



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I just traded my thunderbolt for a bionic

And I figured I'd ask what did everyone come from and what do we love abt the bionic 
And what do we miss abt our previous devices

So far I really like the screen but seeing as I have bearly touched it yet I wanted to know

Yes there are threads like this but I want to know abt comparisons to previous phones this isn't must a I like this hate that


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

came from thunderbolt too. miss the damn peeling kickstand lol


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Came from a DX, bought bionic through craigslist, still have till December for an upgrade, loving the 4g speeds! Just waiting on some ice cream loving.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddggttff3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Came from a blackberry bold 9650. I really REALLY miss the keyboard, and ease of use on the blackberry, but I do not miss the constant lag and freezes. Plus android is a LOT more customizable. Love my bionic. Hell, was offered a razr today from VZW to replace it due to the 4g data drop issue, said no. Id rather have a removial battery.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

I came from a D2G. I miss the keyboard but not much else. The bionic is a beast even w/o alot of dev attention. Beside my son now has my global and loves it, took it over my wifes X so it is never very far away from me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mbentley3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Came from a BB. Only thing I miss is the email system

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I came from the Droid x ... what I miss.... development.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

What I don't miss from my bolt is overheating my bolt always overheated


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Came from og DROID. Miss cyanogen. Never used hard keyboard and the screen was too small for me so no real complaints here.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tazman1919 (Jan 18, 2012)

Came from a thunderbolt. Like some things better with the bionic but I also like some things more with the t bolt than the bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DunDun (Dec 18, 2011)

I had the OG Droid, I miss the keyboard but like the Bionic!


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

I didn't come from a smartphone. I had the enV Touch by LG. I had internet on it and all and a physical keyboard with was great. But of course none of it compares to the Bionic. I did had a Revolution by LG for a week because I got a deal on it, but it still doesn't compare to the Bionic.


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

Your mother.

I came from a Droid Charge.. I really miss the screen.


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

I came from the Thunderbolt before that I had the blackberry storm. I hated that phone. I still my motorola Q phone. I still got it and it still works.


----------



## KillerG (Nov 7, 2011)

I had an LG chocolate touch before my bionic...biggest piece of crap for a feature phone lol. I love my bionic, wouldn't trade it for anything else right now. I'll never leave Android, this is just awesome


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I came from the Droid X. Before that the OG Droid.


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Droid>Fascinate>Incredible 2>Bionic. All these phones were nice except for Fascinate.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## karallam (Jan 8, 2012)

Stelv said:


> Droid>Fascinate>Incredible 2>Bionic. All these phones were nice except for Fascinate.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Why didn't you like the fas? I had one and loved it. Way better development then your bionic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

I just switched from the LG Vortex last month, the only thing I miss is the power/ sleep button being on the right side. Feels weird being on the left.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

I had a Droid X, and a Thunderbolt before. I loved my X and only got a t bolt for 4g, what a mistake that was. I rarely ever saw 4g with the t bolt, I thought my area had poor coverage and then I got the bionic and realized it was a problem with the bolt. My t bolt also had horrible sound quality, the mic and both speakers sucked. That phone had so many problems (I went through 6) that I won't be getting another HTC anytime soon.


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

After an og Droid and the thunderbolt also I have a zoom Motorola is better


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

I came from an Eris *shudder*. I miss nothing. Even with spotty data, EVERYTHING is better. And I only have spotty data because I was an idiot and sent back a perfectly good phone that bsod'd a couple of times. Worst Mistake Ever. Certified Like New Replacment = VZW's shitty returns reflashed and maybe a scratch or 2 buffed out.


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

karallam said:


> Why didn't you like the fas? I had one and loved it. Way better development then your bionic.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


There were some nice mods and roms for the fascinate but gps navigation and lock rarely worked. Data connection was super weak. It didn't matter how many different radios or kernels I use these problems still existed. Maybe samsung made a bad batch of phones but radio issues seem to be pretty common with samsung phones me and my friends have owned.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

... and yes I am very disappointed with bionic development

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

